# The cricket ground..norfolk.



## Mikeymutt (Dec 22, 2014)

The county ground situated in a suburban area in norwich,was norfolks finest cricket field,It was a cricket ground for over two hundred years.five international crickets games were played here By touring international sides,And thirteen a list games.the main players here were Norfolk county cricket club.The club moved out of the city to a new club in 2000 And after that it started falling into disuse And finally closed in 2007..there is uproar amongst the residents that the ground which they wanted as a recreation field is having seventy five homes built on in an already overcrowded area,they wanted the pavillion preserved and listed,but english heritage would not list it.it was said to have been funded by captain Colman,one of the founders of colmans mustard and foods.this site is a massive controversy in the city and not got down well with its residents as the bulldozers are now rolling in.

The main pavillion.a beautiful solid building with a beautiful thatched roof.
















The head groundsmans cottage.










The new function hall that was built,this hosted weddings,had a sauna,changing rooms for the tennis courts and squash courts







The main function room with stage.










Some various other rooms around the building.










The two squash courts.







The gymnasium.




This was my favourite room,the mirrored room,but it did make me jump,as I was not expecting it,the room was covered in wall mirrors and I thought someone was at the other end,then when I moved it moved with me and then I realised it was my reflection


----------



## HughieD (Dec 22, 2014)

You don't half find 'em. As always a superb set of this massive place.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 22, 2014)

HughieD said:


> You don't half find 'em. As always a superb set of this massive place.



Thank you..trying to get the local ones out the way at the min,and this was to on my list for ages,but with demolition due any min.it got pushed to the top.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 23, 2014)

Very nice indeed. Great photography. Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 23, 2014)

The mirror room is awesome,ace shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## brickworx (Dec 23, 2014)

Cricket club is a new one for me...not seen one before...cool find!


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 24, 2014)

A lot more there than I thought there would be
excellent report; especially like the shot in the mirror


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 24, 2014)

What a great location and a shame to see it in such a state! Great set of pics


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 24, 2014)

Love the two thatched buildings, shame they cant be saved  great report and photos


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 24, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> Love the two thatched buildings, shame they cant be saved  great report and photos



Thank you..that pavillion is a real beauty..and goes out back a fair way.its such a controvosy.


----------



## DJhooker (Dec 30, 2014)

very nice, you don't see thatched pavilions any more. shame the governments answer to everything is 'build more houses'.


----------



## smiler (Dec 30, 2014)

I wonder how many thatched cricket pavilions are left in Britain? Most be loads I suppose if this gem isn't worth saving.
I enjoyed your post and great post, Thanks.


----------



## Red Mole (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice one matey! I was amazed by the size of the sports club and had some fun in the 'hall of mirrors' too! I hear on the grapevine that the pavilion may be saved at the 11th hour - fingers crossed!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 5, 2015)

Those little thatched buildings are adorable!  
Looks a fantastic site, thanks for sharing!


----------

